# May 27 ... is it going to be another "hard" day?



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been told by some locals that tomorrow won't be a massive day of protest. However, considering that the "some locals" are a very small percentage of the "18 million" people living in Cairo, and considering the "unpredictability" of the current situation it's difficult to forecast what is going to happen. I have heard rumors about the possibility of anticipating the curfew to early hours so to avoid the masses to reach the square and companies advising their employees to cash money and keep more food at home ?!? I assume is simply the result of a mixture of "common sense" and "panic" together with seasonal high temperatures :juggle:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

RPC said:


> I have been told by some locals that tomorrow won't be a massive day of protest. However, considering that the "some locals" are a very small percentage of the "18 million" people living in Cairo, and considering the "unpredictability" of the current situation it's difficult to forecast what is going to happen. I have heard rumors about the possibility of anticipating the curfew to early hours so to avoid the masses to reach the square and companies advising their employees to cash money and keep more food at home ?!? I assume is simply the result of a mixture of "common sense" and "panic" together with seasonal high temperatures :juggle:


From previous Friday protests at Tahrir, my conclusion is that if they get enough numbers at the square they will be safe from security forces' wrath. If they are not many, the SCAF may see the opportunity to arrest them on the basis that they are disrupting traffic, the economy, etc. Of course, as the weather gets hotter the likelihood of people wanting to spend a whole day in scorching sun is less likely.

The real danger IMO is that there could be clashes with pro-Mubarak crowds, looking for trouble, and then all hell could break loose once again. Remember that tomorrow is the end of Hosni's 45 day, max period they can "hold" him for interrogation, which should in theory mean either he's taken behind bars or let go. As he's still in hospital (now he suffers bouts of depression ) it's anyone's guess whether he will be brought to justice any time soon.

Should we be stocking up on food, etc? well, in a country like Egypt you should always have enough supplies to last you for a while anyway. Remember we are sitting on an earthquake prone region and is a matter of when not if when...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Here we go, just read this 

The 3 activists arrested while hanging #may27 posters are being taken to Military Police in Manshiet El Bakry. Lawyers on way there.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

aykalam said:


> From previous Friday protests at Tahrir, my conclusion is that if they get enough numbers at the square they will be safe from security forces' wrath. If they are not many, the SCAF may see the opportunity to arrest them on the basis that they are disrupting traffic, the economy, etc. Of course, as the weather gets hotter the likelihood of people wanting to spend a whole day in scorching sun is less likely.
> 
> The real danger IMO is that there could be clashes with pro-Mubarak crowds, looking for trouble, and then all hell could break loose once again. Remember that tomorrow is the end of Hosni's 45 day, max period they can "hold" him for interrogation, which should in theory mean either he's taken behind bars or let go. As he's still in hospital (now he suffers bouts of depression ) it's anyone's guess whether he will be brought to justice any time soon.
> 
> Should we be stocking up on food, etc? well, in a country like Egypt you should always have enough supplies to last you for a while anyway. Remember we are sitting on an earthquake prone region and is a matter of when not if when...



Yes, it is indeed a different view point then the one of the 25th of Jan and this is why could be more confrontational. On the 25th there was a vast majority agreeing on one single issue now we have different forces dealing with several different issues ... a far more complicated scenario ... hard to read and predict. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

RPC said:


> Yes, it is indeed a different view point then the one of the 25th of Jan and this is why could be more confrontational. On the 25th there was a vast majority agreeing on one single issue now we have different forces dealing with several different issues ... a far more complicated scenario ... hard to read and predict. Let's hope for the best!


This are the official demands of the May27 protests:

#May27 demands. In English this time. on Twitpic


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

as mubarak is now officialy accused he can be hold as long as the duration of the trial...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As we approach the weekend there is yet another possible demonstration in Cairo. 

The British Foreign and Commonwealth Office travel advice advises accordingly: 

“There will be a large scale demonstration in Cairo on Friday 27 May. This demonstration will be centred on Tahrir Square. It is possible that there will be separate demonstrations near the TV centre on the Corniche, the US Embassy in Garden City, the Israeli Embassy on Al-Gamia’a Bridge, Giza and the Israeli Ambassador’s residence in Maadi. You should avoid these areas as well as any other demonstrations and observe instructions and advice given by local security authorities.”

You will have also seen on the news the possibility of disruption to flights to the UK from volcanic ash. If you are travelling soon please watch the media for updates. Updates, useful information and weblinks are also on the FCO website: British Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) Home 

We are aware that the Immigration authorities here are enforcing the rules regarding foreigners working without an appropriate work permit. To avoid falling foul of the local authorities please ensure that you are here on the right visa.


-------------------------------------


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I am staying indoors today, for safety, which means that I am already bored senseless
WHat's everyone doing today?

Anyone protesting?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I am staying indoors today, for safety, which means that I am already bored senseless
> WHat's everyone doing today?
> 
> Anyone protesting?


I'm doing my protest online  too hot for my taste, not a good day to spend surrounded by thousands in the square.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

my daughter (almost 15) was yesterday told by a taxi driver to stay indoors today. She said she has to do an (IGCSE) exam at three o'clock but needs to be there at two. He advised here to go before the prayer is finished, after the prayers it will be difficult to get a taxi. She just phoned me that she is already at the exam location.

I am going to a BBQ with friends (I am in Hurghada at the moment).


----------

